# Salt Fork bad ending.



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Went to Salt Fork yesterday morning and saw I had a trailer light out. It was still dark so I thought I'd wait till I was done fishing to replace the bulb. I was having trouble and a friendly guy helped me dismantle the light. When I went to remove the bulb it broke and sliced my thumb open. The same guy and the lady with him bandaged me up and helped me out with the boat. My thanks to these kind people. Also glad I had a first aid kit as there was blood all over the place. Made the drive back to Canton and dropped off the boat and my dog. Went to first care and got 6 stitches. Never again will I do this without gloves. 6 crappies, 2 white bass and a 6 lb. cat on vibes in 20 to 24 ft.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Must of been something in the air. I decided to try my winter Saugeye hole. I didn't injure myself, but it wasn't a good trip. The bait shops were out of minnows, a tree had fallen onto my spot, I got caught in a multiflora bush and nearly fell in, had to pick briars out of me, broke off three lures and my reel busted. Went home and the boss was all grouchy because she thought I'd be home sooner and help with digging Dahlia tubers. To boot I never even caught a single fish. Well at least I didn't end up hurt like you. That is a tough one for sure. Man that's going to be a real sore thumb for a while. Hope it heals fast.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

After reading you guys 2 posts I am afraid to go fishing! Staying on couch tonite. Haha


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Kenlow1 said:


> After reading you guys 2 posts I am afraid to go fishing! Staying on couch tonite. Haha


Lock your doors and keep your dog and gun close by.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Kenlow1 said:


> After reading you guys 2 posts I am afraid to go fishing! Staying on couch tonite. Haha


Me too!! LOL

Mike


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That was sure nuff a rough outing Mickey.
Yours as well Southernsaug.
A little late...but along with wearing gloves when changing bulbs...if the bulbs are the older twist in style with metal bases...when installing new bulb, put some grease(I use dielectric grease) around the base of the bulb. This helps keep the bulbs from getting stuck in the socket.
Don't have any tips for you Southernsaug...
...oh...yes I do...best get them Dahlia tubers dug.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> Must of been something in the air. I decided to try my winter Saugeye hole. I didn't injure myself, but it wasn't a good trip. The bait shops were out of minnows, a tree had fallen onto my spot, I got caught in a multiflora bush and nearly fell in, had to pick briars out of me, broke off three lures and my reel busted. Went home and the boss was all grouchy because she thought I'd be home sooner and help with digging Dahlia tubers. To boot I never even caught a single fish. Well at least I didn't end up hurt like you. That is a tough one for sure. Man that's going to be a real sore thumb for a while. Hope it heals fast.


Isn't it funny how our wives never complained about our hunting or fishing trips when we were dating? I tease my wife and tell her it's funny how you never acted like this when you were in the probationary period. As I recall other things changed after marriage also. I have come to the conclusion they are putting something in the wedding cakes that alter our wives actions.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> Isn't it funny how our wives never complained about our hunting or fishing trips when we were dating? I tease my wife and tell her it's funny how you never acted like this when you were in the probationary period. As I recall other things changed after marriage also. I have come to the conclusion they are putting something in the wedding cakes that alter our wives actions.


My Dad did warn me though. No that will never happen Dad...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

After 51 1/2 years of marriage, I am well prepared to deal with this country's "new culture"....Now I don't give a damn WHO I offend or HOW I offended them!!!
There are benefits at home too when she's offended, like hearing "WHY DON'T YOU JUST GO FISHING!!! "Uh, ok......."
😁

Mike


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Uh oh! Looks like uncle timbo derailed my post.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Uh oh! Looks like uncle timbo derailed my post.


OOPS! I'm sorry. Tried to delete it & couldn't.

Mike


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

All is good. I did help with the tubers and now we are processing them to store for winter. It's a pretty good job, as we had all you could fit into the bed of a kubota UTV. My standard answer is, "yes my queen". I can't complain at all, she has never told me I couldn't go hunting or fishing, and I have traveled all over the US doing it. As for all the other crap I just had to swallow hard. Actually we had a talk about hunting and fishing and how important it was to me before we were married, 41 years ago. She knows fishing paid for a whole lot of what we have, including our place. Sometimes we just have those "Mikey Days".


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ohiotuber said:


> OOPS! I'm sorry. Tried to delete it & couldn't.
> 
> Mike


No worries. I like what you had to say.


----------

